# difference between



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

OK! How do you tell two SR20DE motors apart.
If you go to a workshop and the person there shows you two motors only. How can you tell which one came from a S13 or S14.
Both have silver rocker. Same block heads so how can you tell that the person is not cheating on you.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

any SR20DET from an S13 will have a flat valve cover, even if its from a 94+ 180SX. any from before 94 have a valve cover (still flat) as opposed to black valve covers after that. if the back of the engine slopes off at cylinder #3, its not from an S13, and therefore does not have the high port head.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks a lot. i asked this question id another forums and all they could tell me is that there is no rwd sr20de.
now i have the answer. thanks bizzy b.


----------

